# Will I have to pay duty when I cross the border?



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm bring 3 hedgehogs to Canada from the USA in just a couple weeks!! The hedgies are being flown to New York (Buffalo) then I'll be picking them up there and taking them home. They are already completely paid for. But will I have to pay duty on them? Or does that only apply when you purchase something while you're in the USA? If I do have to pay duty, would that include their flight to New York?

I'm going to call and ask, because I forgot too, but I have to wait until Monday. So I felt like asking here


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, you probably will have to pay duty and if they are for breeding, the duty may be different than for pets. I'd phone and ask so you can be prepared. They also have to be vet checked at the border so make certain there will be a vet on duty at the time you will be coming across.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

When I brought 5 hedgies from Oregon to Alberta a few years ago I had to pay GST on the purchase price of the hedgies, and $35 to have them inspected by a CFIA vet.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

your flying them? i would never have thought to fly them, i cant stand to fly it hurts my head so i would think the same for them or is it different?


----------

